# What sling do you use?



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

What sling do you use? How many tries did it take before you found the one you like?

I started with the OTSBH....it was too bulky for my frame because of all the sling padding. Then I switched to the kissasling....I liked it ok...once ds reached about 8 lbs. However, even with the padded shoulder, it was uncomfortable once he got to 11 lbs. The tail wasn't long enough to cover while bfing either. I switched to the maya wrap, and it is AWESOME! The shoulder cap makes it very comfortable, and the tail is perfect as a bfing coverup!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I used the OTSBH with my son who is now 5. I loved it at the time because I did not know any better. I was very attached to my sling. Now I see that it is really not that great of a sling and I'll never wear a ringed or padded sling again.

Now I have the KKAFP and it is the greatest sling on earth, IMO. I use it every day and I love love love it. Stella loves it, it is instant sleep, and it holds her very close. When I wear it out in public I'm like a minor celebrity, people stop me every few feet to ask me where I got it and how they can get one. I have started to wish I were a distributor!

I am about to have a pouch made for the summer by Hotslings , she is local and I need a lighter weight sling for Texas summer.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

:LOL I researched like crazy when I was preg. with ds2. I KNEW I didn't want a "front carrier" since i'd used a "snuggli" with my first 2 and hated it. it hurt my back something awful and since I was DETURMINED to nurse baby 3 even in public I had to have a good front sling. After all my research I decided on a Maya wrap sling (have a short frame with big breasts and bad back...horrible combo).







that was THE BEST investment I've ever made. I've used it for long periods and often since ds was born 22 months ago. I STILL can privetly public nurse him. I just recently have gotten to where I can't wear him as long, but he's gaining weight and pushing my weight limit anyway. I SWEAR Maya is the only way to go









OH and I find it :LOL when people with concerned looks come up to me asking if i'm going to drop ds since I'm not "holding on" :LOL


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

big fan of the maya wrap here!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I started with the maya wrap and never could get the hang of it. I now have the KKAFP and the KKACP that I use the majority of the time.

I also just got a kozy carrier, which is great - we are great with the front carry, and just getting used to the back!

My DH used a baby bjorn when DS was little, and he now uses a frame backpack that I got at a church yard sale.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I started with the *OTSBH*, then switched to *Maya Wrap* at 5 months or so, and never looked back! I carried my baby exclusively in it until he was 20 months (I didn't use a stroller.)

So those two are my fav's... though







the Maya Wrap is the best!

It did start to hurt my shoulder around 8 months. Thankfully I had friends who used it from the newborn stage who showed me what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

I started out with a Dr. Sears sling, which is much like the OTSBH. I hated it. I couldn't get a tight enough fit, so ds felt like he was hanging at my knees. The padding was hot and uncomfortable.

I bought a Maya Wrap and absolutely adore it. It's pretty, the tail is wonderful to cover his head while outside, etc. People comment on it often.


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a Maya Wrap and an Ergo. The Maya is great for shorter trips or NIP, but after an hour or so it starts to hurt whichever shoulder it's on. I think I'm doing it all right, I always have it very snug, rings up pretty high, fabric spread over my shoulder... but my daughter is just getting quite big and heavy, and my back isn't the strongest.

I LOVE







the Ergo! I can do all my housework with Amalie on my back, and it doesn't hurt at all. Only thing I can't do is nurse in it.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a plain mexican rebozo that I use around the house or for short trips with my toddler. I never really got the hang of using the cradle position with an infant though. I've also used the Baby Bjorn - nice for outings with a small baby. I have a frame backpack (Kelty backcountry) which is great for hikes and long walks. I'm going to use it today at the protest march!

I'm planning to make a couple of pouches for my next baby, using various materials.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I have an OTSBH now, but started with a Maya Wrap, which I hated. I am bound and determined to get a KKAFP for this new baby, however!


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

I started out with an OTSBH and used it, but it never felt quite right and I always had to still have at least 1 hand on ds...with ds #3 I started with a homemade rebozo...and loved it until he got to about 20 lbs at 4-5 months. Now that my baby is a year old and 30 lbs we use and love the pea in a pod pouch and the kozy carrier....I prefer the pea in the pod pouch for around the house and arrands that are less than a couple of hours, but prefer the kozy carrier for walks and longer arrands.
-Becky


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

90% don't use a sling but once so often now. A wahm made it for me but it's just like a maya with plastic rings, I liker it ause it's super light and comfy. I use the Ergo 90% of the time now. I love it, I can wear it all day and not have any backaches. I am waiting on a kozy karrier.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I've had the Dr. Sears sling but never really liked it. I'd like to find one for the next one so which one is good for warmer weather?


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

My first sling was a bulky NoJo, but i thought it was heaven sent, anyway, for my high needs baby







.

I later got an unpadded sling with a very long tail from an ebay wahm, after trying a friend's maya, and loved it's adjustability and ease of use. I also now have a kissasling with a padded shoulder, and love it a lot. I am completely unable to use anything that requires lots of tying, twisting, and figuring out. I adore my slings! DD doesn't tolerate them much anymore at 20 mos old, but sometimes still does. I would like to have a custom pouch for the next one, in a newborn size so it will proplerly fit a tiny baby.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Another vote for the Maya Wrap! I still put my 2 year old in it, and she loves it!

We had a New Native and I hated it. I didn't like that it wasn't adjustable.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I actually think that the perfect babywearing collection has at least these three things: a pouch, a sling (padded or not, your choice) and a back carrier. I love my KK pouches, fleece in the winter and coton in the summer. I go back and forth about which sling is my favorite, depending on the weather, the phase of the moon and my mood.







I think the Kozy is a very versatile back carrier. I am looking forward to using it on the front with the next baby.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I used the Parenting Concepts sling (Sling Ezee) for a while with DS, but he just got too big to comfortably hold him.

I found the Moby Wrap at LLLI conference and fell in love. My son was hefty and 18 months old at the time and I could comfortably carry him... even pregnant, the sling made it easy to carry him. There is just something about all the additional support it provides. And, I love that the babe/toddler/kid can face forward, backwards, be on the back or front and can have lots of support or little. It's just so adjustable. I used it with my 4 day old baby and it was great! Plenty of support and she slept so comfortably!

http://www.mobywrap.com/


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I wear:

Maya Wrap on Daddy

Maya Wrap on Daddy

Homemade Pouch on Mommmy

Homemade Pouch (14 months old, looks like a newborn!)

Homemade Pouch Back Position

I wear the pouch the most... just ordered an adjustable pouch from ebay... hope I like it. I want a MamaBaby Maya.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

yay for the new forum!

i have an otsbh, a kkfp, a baby bjorn, and an old LL bean backpack. i really wanted the fleece pouch to work for dd2 'cause it seemed so cozy and warm for my winter baby. she's not into it, though. she's a big baby (9lbs 4 oz and 22 inches at birth -- got to be 16 lbs or so now). her fave is the otsbh with head and legs dangling free in the cradle position. she'll fall asleep nursing like that. dd1 loved the baby bjorn facing out. she liked to be carried that way when not in the bjorn, too. dd2 is not too into the bjorn either, which i would like 'cause it's easier on my back. haven't tried her in the back pack yet. dd1 rode in it once or twice, but she liked the otsbh in the hip carry after she outgrew the bjorn. it's funny how different kids are. people told me "babies like to be sqooshed", but dd2 really hates it. she wants to stretch out! :LOL


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Started with a bjorn (which I didn't like but ds did) then at 3.5 mos finally got the hang of the OTSBH which I loved and still use. I don't have any issues with the padding. Then I tried a maya when ds was about 10 mos. Loved it. Use it now mostly for nursing to sleep. Ds is 15 mos and about 30 lbs and I am loving our Kozy carrier for the back carry. I can carry him for a good hour no problem and making dinner is so much easier with him on my back now. I love the Kozy.

Tried a KKFP and it didn't work for us. Same goes for the Hip Hammock.


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

I used a Maya wrap and Kangaroo Korner fleece pouch in my son's first year.

After that, became enamored with wrap slings. I love my Ellaroo and Didymos slings!

He is almost 2 and 30 pounds and the stroller we bought when he was born is still gathering dust.


----------



## treemama2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I started with a baby bundler, which was hard for me to get on by myself. I now have a New Native and love it. I can't figure out the adjustable kinds. I love the looks and comments you get when wearing a baby.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

When my oldest was a baby, we got a Snugli that we used all of two times and hated! So we got a NoJo sling and used it until he was 10mos. old (once he was walking he didn't want to be in the sling!). Then when I was pg. with Braden a friend let me borrow her New Native, and we LOVE it. Been using it with Braden since he was 2.5 weeks old. Ended up just buying it from my friend.







Sold the Nojo awhile back. Oh, and we had a Baby Bjorn that I really liked, but we used the sling 95% of the time, so I sold the Bjorn. We have an Evenflo Trailblazer backpack for when we do yard work.







The only people I've ever seen slinging here in Spokane (WA state) are two of my friends and one stranger at the store. I've had a TON of people come up to me and ask me abou the sling! One woman who was carrying her small dog wanted to know where she could get one..(to wear the dog...)


----------



## BklynJen (Mar 11, 2004)

I also started with the Bjorn, but DS quickly grew too heavy for me to be comfortable. I then got a Maya Pounch and I love, love, love it! I got the newer design, which is adjustable.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a Zolo which I love! It's so comfortable and very easy to adjust. I've worn it literally all day with no discomfort. I had a Maya when DS was a baby and I *hated* it with a passion. It was so uncomfortable, and difficult to adjust. I much prefer the Zolo!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Started out with a horribly slippery ring sling that I bought for $20 at Walmart ...moved on to the hip hammock ... now using a Large Elizabeth Lee that I made ...dd LOVES it ...especially when I wear her on my back LOL


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I started out using one of those snugli things, and hated that! I was then given an OTSBH, and I couldn't use it with all the padding, as I am small figured. Then for awhile I just tied up a bed sheet and used that in a wrap style sling. I was then given a homemade tube style, that I used for a long time and then wanted to make my own. So I made a couple tube styles, then tried making a ring style, then combined the tube and ring style into one sling. THAT was my most fav sling ever!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

money has been an issue for us, so we've been going the cheap route.
started with a snugli my mom found at a garage sale. worked well for us, but then i found a otsbh at a re-sale shop, and she loved that for naps. then i got a used cheap nojo- same dif basically but a little less bulky i think. then i found a maya-like sling on ebay for cheap, and that became the fav. but i still use the nojo.
i am in the process of obtaining a kozy-like carrier by a sahm, and very excited about it.

oh, lastly, we use a frame back pack for hikes that was my mom's when i was a baby 33 years ago! i love it!

ps, i 'm selling a mei tai carrier on the tp if anyone is looking for one of those


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

i wanted to add that i'd love to obtain a piece of fabric long enough to make my own wraps with dd. these kind of carriers really intrigue me, but are pretty pricey.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

I started with a Nojo sling (kind of like a Dr. Sears or OTSBH) that I got for $3 at a yard sale when I was pregnant. I hated it. I'm small (not thin, but short) and DD was about 6.5 lbs at birth. I could not make the blasted thing tight enough too feel like she was secure because of the padding.

It turned me off of slings until DD was 6 months old when I got a Maya Wrap. It turned out that I got one from a bad batch that had the wrong kind of rings. Eventually, it was recalled and fixed--which was fast and easy; I was really impressed with Maya Wrap's customer service! Once it was fixed, I LOVED it and still carry DD in it almost 3 years later.

In between the Nojo and the Maya Wrap, I used a Baby Bjorn, which I really liked a lot. I carried her in it until she was almost a year, if I wasn't in the mood to use the Maya Wrap. However, if I had knew then what I knew now, I just would have bought the Maya Wrap and skipped the Bjorn.


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey-
With my dd, I tried a New Native when she was an infant and she hated it. Got a Bjorn at about 6 mos and she loved it until about a year whenshe started to walk. We were given an OTSBH, which I only used in the hip position and was crazy bulky. Got a KKAFP which I loved but was too big and hurt my low back. I got a hip hammock because I was only carrying her in the hip position anyway but she doesn't like it that much. Now, at 2.5 I just ordered a Kozy Carrier - dd loves our Kelty, but it's so bulky for everyday. She's only 25 lbs so I hope I'm able to carry her for some time. Cheers,

Leah


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Ah, my greatest loves. I'm so glad there is now a babywearing forum









I started with an unpadded ring sling. It was hard to get the hang of the first few weeks but I was determined. Once I got everything sorted out I began to love that sling, especially the compliments I got. Then I bought a KKAFP, which became my next great love. I wore that solidly through winter and it was worth every penny. I'm moving to a hot climate and I'm selling it, but I am so sad to say goodbye. Since then I've amassed a nice collection but my current favorite is my Zolo. It is the perfect fit, so comfortable, stylish, the pocket is an awesome touch, and the rings are so secure.


----------



## monday's child (Mar 12, 2004)

My story...

I was given a NoJo sling with my first child, I tried to use it, but I couldn't adjust it right - I kept cutting off the circulation to my ds's legs! But I still have it...not sure why though...

Then I tried two different snugglis (aka the Devil's Carrier, lol) with the next two kids and HATED them!

With my first, I got a lightweight frame backpack carrier on sale and loved it, have used it will all the kids.

#4 came along and my friend got me the Bjorn - which looked great until I put it on - it totally accentuated my large breasts







I returned it. The same day, I found a BabyTrekker at a consignment shop for $10!!! I snagged it instantly and I love it! Doesn't hurt my back at all and puts the baby right where she wants to be - snuggled up against my chest. I haven't tried it in the backpack hold yet...yet...

Meanwhile, a mom at a playgroup showed up with a Maya Wrap. At this point, I didn't want to spend the money on something that wouldn't work, so had been eye-ing Maya's but afraid to put out the cash. She let me try it - instant love! I got one the next week (another $10 consignment shop find...the woman there said she can't keep them in stock b/c they sell instantly.) I did get a larger one as I wanted a longer tail for discreet bf-ing purposes.

The one problem with the Maya Wrap (in my eyes) is that it does twist up a bit and there is a bit of adjusting and untwisting before putting the baby in it. So I looked into pouch slings. Got the Urban Tot Tote from www.fussybutt.com - exactly what I was hoping for! Very small for throwing into the diaper bag, I can slip it on, slip baby in and be on my way. It's also dressier looking than the Maya in my opinion (though my mom loves the pattern of my Maya Wrap.)

I think the pouch sling will be my "running errands about town" summer sling. The Maya Wrap is great to wear over my coat with the baby in her coat b/c it is so adjustable, plus it is great for nursing and for keeping the baby on my lap at church or at the restaurant, etc. The BabyTrekker is great for the long hauls - like when I flew to Philadelphia this past summer. Popped the baby in that, she went to sleep, didn't wake up until it was time to put her in the car.


----------



## galadriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Snugli, OTSBH, Maya Wrap, KKFP, A piece of fabric from JoAnn's (Like an Ellaroo), a Rebozo that wasn't long enough for me.... a Sutemi....I think that's it. We've used'em all, liked them all for different times/people/things!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

started with a nojo that was a hand me down from a cousin when dd was a newborn. i'm small so could never get it tight enough but it still worked for cradle around the house when she was little. my mom made me an unpadded sling (but used too much fabric) and we used that for kangaroo carry during the summer. now we have a kkafp and use that. mostly for hip carry now - she likes to be free at 9 mo and cradle can feel confining







I do use the nojo sometimes now too.

I really want a maya and have it on my bday list


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by monday's child_
*The one problem with the Maya Wrap (in my eyes) is that it does twist up a bit and there is a bit of adjusting and untwisting before putting the baby in it.*
But that is easy to fix. Just make sure the fabric goes all the way through in the first place (no twists anywhere) and then put it on. The last thing you want to do is to be fiddling with twists WHILE you are trying to get your baby in (or just before).

I was able to throw my Maya Wrap sling on at any time and put my son in in seconds - without a problem - as long as I keep the thread direction straight.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I have the Ergo carrier and I LOVE it!!
I have tried the OTSBH, the moby wrap, a baby bjorn, a snuggli, a hotsling...I think that might be it, it seems like Ive tried a lot. By far the ergo is the most comfortable to me and I like that it can be worn on front and back. I havent tried it with a newborn, but if we have another I will get the newborn insert to use with it.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I received the Maya Wrap as a present when I was pregnant, and it's really the only sling I've ever used.


----------



## Mindful Mom (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, I like my Maya Wrap the best --- it's definitely more comfortable and versatile. But, I tend to use my New Native carrier more often, just because it's so easy to throw in my bag and I don't have to worry about adjustments (which is great when I'm chasing after my toddler at the mall!!).

I just ordered an Ergo carrier so I can wear Zoe while I cook!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I started with a Maya wrap, but it hurt my shoulder, so I went on to a OTSBH, which was very comfy for me (and baby also) but I think I would prefer a tail that is not sewn shut. The fabric (after many washings and carrying of heavy children) finally ripped, so I need to get a new one, and I'm definitely going to be looking around, but I'm sure I'll end up with another padded one.


----------



## babyluvr (Mar 21, 2004)

I used an OTSBH-like sling made by SAHM for dd#1 and a frame backpack and just tying her on my back in a shawl, but wanted something more comfortable for ds, now 3 mos old. So I got a Maya like sling made by a WAHM and loved it till he was about 13-14lbs and wanted something else for walks and shopping.

Was thinking about a Kozy and decided to try and make one with my mom's help and it came out great, used a microfiber fabric that is very soft and strong, was on sale. So ds lives in that now, still in the front carry. It works for dd too (25mos) but she'd rather be running around most of the time now.

Making the Kozy-like creation didn't take much time at all and it seems to serve the purpose...dh would like an ergo or sutemi down the road when ds is heavier


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

I started with a pouch sling from www.mom-and-me-creations.com. I now own two and love them (DH wears one, too). We can still walk Ronan to sleep in this sling.

I also have a Zolo, which I almost always use for going out to the store. It's beautiful and very easy to use. Moms ask me about it all the time. It's definitely an attention-getter!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

We started with a NoJo and a Baby Bjorn. I hated the NoJo - I'm short and felt like I was just swimming in the darn thing. Too much padding, and Griff didn't look comfortable to me. My DH used it all the time, though, and it worked well for him. I liked the Bjorn early on and wore him constantly.

I bought a Chic Papoose pouch sling when he was about 5 mos old and loved it for a kangaroo carry, although the regular size was just a bit long for that and proved to be way too long for a hip carry later. I ordered a smaller size and it's perfect for hip carrying now, although I rarely use it because he'd much rather be down running around!

I have a friend who owns a Mom-and-Me Creations sling and it's awesome. I think when I get pg with baby #2 I'll order one as a "happy baby to me" present! And maybe someday I'll get brave enough to venture into slings with rings.


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

My favorite 2 slings are my Ella-Roo and my Zolowear sling.


----------



## azyre (Oct 10, 2003)

until about 8 months i used a hatchling stretch mesh ring sling, it was aztec stripes in funky colours. Lovely! I got it out the other day for a little cuddle lol.

Now i use a hipbubby ring sling, it's crimson broderie anglaise. love this one too! i am getting a black one for winter!

both are from aussie WAHM's and really well priced. Quality on both is great too.


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

I started with a WAHM made ring sling that someone gave me. It has recently started giving me problems and in a moment of desperation/inspiration I took a sarong and tied him on with that. Works like a champ. I may not buy another sling for a while.


----------



## Mamma2Addison (Jul 3, 2002)

Started with a Baby Bjorn which I loved but ds got too heavy quickly and it killed my back. Then we moved on to a Maya which I never got the hang of so I sold it and got an OTSBH which was perfect. Now I'm thinking I need something unpadded for the new baby so I'm determined to give the Maya another go with the help of a LLL leader. I would love a fleece pouch, but worry it will be too hot during our VA summers. Maybe for the fall...


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I used a Maya pouch in the early weeks but quickly moved to my Maya sling. totally loved it and still use it on my 20 month old, 29 lb DD!

When she was about 4 months, though, she loved the hip carry position and I got a Hip Hammock. I totally loved loved loved that b/c it was so easy to put on and off, no adjusting and it was so secure. So I used that instead of my Maya until she learned to walk.

I want to try a KKFP with this next baby.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I started out with a NoJo sling with my first ds when he was about 3 months old. It was not long before I graduated to a Maya Wrap. I was in love! I carried my ds in it until my belly got in the way too much from my pregnancy. I had Brodie in the Maya wrap starting at one week, and he loves it! I just got a Momma's Milk sling, and I have found a new favorite. It is so pretty and SO comfortable.Momma's Milk I know that I will still use my Maya Wrap alot especially as Brodie gets old because of its super versitility. I also want a sling to use in the pool/lake this summer. I think I have a sling addiction.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, we started with the Hip Hammock following my (at that time) 2 year old's need to be carried. She broke her leg on a slide at the park ... well, she fractured it, but she could not put any pressure on it at all. I looked all over and found the *Hip Hammock* and was THRILLED with it! It distributed the weight perfectly and my husband would wear it too!

With Kenny, initially we went to Baby's R Us and purchased a Baby Bjorn - because again, after trying them all on it is what fit both me and dh the best AND he would wear it too. Which was important to me.

But then, I happened upon *Kangaroo Korner* and fell in love with the fleece pouches ... so, I bought one of those and it was PRICELESS. Kenny was almost always on me, sleeping while I worked at the computer. For a while he could NOT fall asleep unless I was rat-a-tat-tatting at this keyboard and he was in the pouch.

The other day (he's 15 months and 30 lbs.) he was hurting - gassy and feverish and I could not settle him. It had been a while since he had been in the pouch, but I set him in it and he quieted immediately and fell asleep while I sat here at the computer and typed away ... so, I'm STILL happy with it.









I loved the Kangaroo hold in the pouch - and my husband would use it too - I got a SOLID in a nice sprucey green!


----------



## newmomi (Oct 26, 2003)

I use a Pretty Momma Sling, I really like it. It is an unpadded ring sling. I havent figured out the back holding position but my dd loves it and so do I! It was rather inexpensive and it has a nice tail that isnt really really long. My friend used it with her 30 pound 2 year old and liked it a lot.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I had a nojo when ds was born, but I did not like it. I didn't find out about all the other slings out there until ds was 10mo old. But after I found them I was hooked.

This is my list now.....

Zions pouch
New Native
Maya Wrap
Silk Zolo
Moby
Simply Attached
Mei Tai
Podegi

ok I think that is it for my collection right now, at least until I get the money to buy a Giraselle sp?, Rebozo, and Extra Long Rebozo.


----------

